
Uber Under Investigation for Possible Foreign-Bribery Law Violations - coloneltcb
https://www.wsj.com/articles/justice-department-investigates-whether-uber-violated-u-s-foreign-bribery-laws-1504040457
======
mzs
non-paywall: [https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/29/doj-investigating-whether-
ub...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/29/doj-investigating-whether-uber-
violated-us-foreign-bribery-laws-dj-citing-sources.html)

